# What Kernel Runs Smoothest on Your Phone?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

*Kernel*​
*What Kernel Runs Smoothest on Your Phone?*

Lean5526.32%Franco4722.49%Trinity4019.14%Faux2813.40%Popcorn83.83%Glados94.31%JameBond41.91%Feather00.00%Sanders10.48%PeanutButta20.96%Anarky00.00%FuguMod10.48%Stock52.39%CM1094.31%


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Simple question, everything is evolving. I'm constantly switching kernels, but in terms of snappiness I found the new JameBond releases on xda awesome.

[sub]Edit: I'll edit the poll if I forgot any, sorry devs.[/sub]


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

For me - Trinity = Fastest but it locks up some times (even if I up voltages)
Franco = most stable, so I voted Franco


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

No other than the man faux! And i have tried others.

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Franco

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

On ICS it was Lean or Franco. Now on JB Faux's Tuna kernels have been off the hook.


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Right now, nothing. Ever since Jelly Bean all kernels that I've tried, except for Trinity cause my music to stutter and glitch out when I turn the screen on. This includes the stock CM10 kernel. Trinity is fine aside from the instability I've had. Random reboots and lock ups.

Is anyone else having the music glitching issue when turning their screen on? It doesn't matter what ROM I'm on, either. Started happening after Jelly Bean though.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't noticed issues with music. I use play music.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Trinity by far. Have been loving it since I first tried it out, and colors are amazing.



cheez99 said:


> Right now, nothing. Ever since Jelly Bean all kernels that I've tried, except for Trinity cause my music to stutter and glitch out when I turn the screen on. This includes the stock CM10 kernel. Trinity is fine aside from the instability I've had. Random reboots and lock ups.
> 
> Is anyone else having the music glitching issue when turning their screen on? It doesn't matter what ROM I'm on, either. Started happening after Jelly Bean though.


Yeah, I've also noticed some music glitching and have noticed it since JB. Not only when turning on screen though, also sometimes at random, when my phone just is in my pocket. I'm using Trinity and Spotify for music.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Trinity.


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Trinity by far the performance, and battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

some of the first Franco kernels were great, but performance began to go down hill,

I Bought the trinity App and never looked back, with the exception a few alpha builds here and there, (very Rare) and 
after testing every kernal back to back Trinity is the smoothest out there. 

My only pet peeve is he jacks up the blue on his color palette. But this is easily tweaked. 
and all in all its GOOD to be forced to tweak your colors sometimes. Trinity display looks amazing when setup.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely agree on the music issue, poweramp just got a jb release on their forum though and it's been working just fine so far

Edit: Grammer oops, too late

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mongodroid (Feb 24, 2012)

on ics i was on Glados, on jb im on franco at this time


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> it's been working just fine so fat


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I run AirKernel. I like it because it has a ton of governors from different kernels. Runs just as well as Faux's kernel for me.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

I flashed Trinity it was the best day of my life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

On ICS it was Franco or faux's kernel, but on JB it's definitely either Lean or Trinity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> Right now, nothing. Ever since Jelly Bean all kernels that I've tried, except for Trinity cause my music to stutter and glitch out when I turn the screen on. This includes the stock CM10 kernel. Trinity is fine aside from the instability I've had. Random reboots and lock ups.
> 
> Is anyone else having the music glitching issue when turning their screen on? It doesn't matter what ROM I'm on, either. Started happening after Jelly Bean though.


It's Apollo.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> Right now, nothing. Ever since Jelly Bean all kernels that I've tried, except for Trinity cause my music to stutter and glitch out when I turn the screen on. This includes the stock CM10 kernel. Trinity is fine aside from the instability I've had. Random reboots and lock ups.
> 
> Is anyone else having the music glitching issue when turning their screen on? It doesn't matter what ROM I'm on, either. Started happening after Jelly Bean though.


On those other kernels, do you have the dss gamma set to anything other than 0?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

cheez99 said:


> It's Apollo.


i have always had issues with Apollo, ICS and JB - i stick with a copy of the stock music app in my TiBu files that i transfer between roms when flashing something new, the RealPlayer music widget is pretty sweet though, it even stays over the lockscreen if you want it to.


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

22stars said:


> never, what music app are you using?
> 
> I'm using the stock Android Music app and it has never failed me.
> 
> i have always had issues with Apollo, ICS and JB - i stick with a copy of the stock music app in my TiBu files that i transfer between roms when flashing something new, the RealPlayer music widget is pretty sweet though, it even stays over the lockscreen if you want it to.


Honestly makes absolutely no difference what music player I use. Play music, turn screen off, then turn it back on. 9/10 times it will stutter and glitch up for about half a second. Really annoying.

Trinity and the James Bond kernel OP mentioned are the only two kernels that I've used so far that didn't have this issue. I can rapidly turn the screen on and off without a single hiccup.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> Honestly makes absolutely no difference what music player I use. Play music, turn screen off, then turn it back on. 9/10 times it will stutter and glitch up for about half a second. Really annoying.
> 
> Trinity and the James Bond kernel OP mentioned are the only two kernels that I've used so far that didn't have this issue. I can rapidly turn the screen on and off without a single hiccup.


Are you using a gamma setting of anything other than zero?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Franco for the smoothest.
Battery life goes to Trinity.

•_•


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

monky_1 said:


> Franco for the smoothest.
> Battery life goes to Trinity.
> 
> •_•


Franco for the smoothest? Didn't expect to hear that one









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> Honestly makes absolutely no difference what music player I use. Play music, turn screen off, then turn it back on. 9/10 times it will stutter and glitch up for about half a second. Really annoying.
> 
> Trinity and the James Bond kernel OP mentioned are the only two kernels that I've used so far that didn't have this issue. I can rapidly turn the screen on and off without a single hiccup.


I have the same issue. Haven't tried other kernels though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I find Franco very smooth too.

Trinity And vanir are also very smooth as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Are you using a gamma setting of anything other than zero?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yes, on all kernels I tweak the gamma to get rid of the yellow hue. Had no problems with Trinity causing music hiccups but everything else does.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> Honestly makes absolutely no difference what music player I use. Play music, turn screen off, then turn it back on. 9/10 times it will stutter and glitch up for about half a second. Really annoying.


Must be something those other developer's kernels are doing (or yourself), because it's not an issue on either of the following:

1) stock android kernel

2) cyanogen kernel (from cm10). I know you said it happens to you on this, but I assure you it does not (even compiled CM from the source and it's not an issue).

I would gather it's probably something you're doing config wise more than the kernel. That or maybe just the music you listen to stutters or skips a lot and you didnt realize (like rap/hiphop/electronic music)?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> Yes, on all kernels I tweak the gamma to get rid of the yellow hue. Had no problems with Trinity causing music hiccups but everything else does.


I don't think that trinity has the hardware gamma, but instead it has the contrast setting. For some reason, the gamma setting (Hardware gamma, not RGB gamma) causes sound corruption on my phone. It would screech when waking it up while listening to music and also whenever I got a call or my alarm went off.

If you don't mind, try a kernel with the hardware gamma (imoseyon/faux/glados) but be sure to leave it set at 0 and give it another try.


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

yarly said:


> I don't think that trinity has the hardware gamma, but instead it has the contrast setting. For some reason, the gamma setting (Hardware gamma, not RGB gamma) causes sound corruption on my phone. It would screech when waking it up while listening to music and also whenever I got a call or my alarm went off.
> 
> If you don't mind, try a kernel with the hardware gamma (imoseyon/faux/glados) but be sure to leave it set at 0 and give it another try.


Glados and leankernel both have the issue. I'll try faux next.

EDIT: Seems Faux kernel is working without issue either. Actually feels like a pretty snappy kernel. Gonna play around with it the rest of the day.
I may get around to making a video demonstrating my music issue. I'd be interested to see if it's truly an issue that can be resolved or something about my phone in particular. Too bad my buddy has been too lazy to flash a JB ROM otherwise we could test on his.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I switched back to trinity because of this thread. 
Thanks spaz.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

P


cheez99 said:


> I understand you're trying to help but trust me, I'm not an idiot and my music definitely doesn't glitch out normally. I may have to start a new thread or upload a video demonstrating the issue.
> 
> It could be something in my config but not sure what considering all music apps have the problem even on different ROMs.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same problem. I will flash faux and see if that helps. Out of curiosity, what rom are you running?

Update: do you have lock screen sound on? I noticed it seemed to be pausing the music to play the sound when I lock the screen. Unchecked that option and I haven't been able to replicate after a few tries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

ive never even heard of the jame bond kernal lol...sheeet ibroght the trinity kernal app and nevr used it. which is the most stable trinity version


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> ive never even heard of the jame bond kernal lol...sheeet ibroght the trinity kernal app and nevr used it. which is the most stable trinity version


It's on xda in the gnex development section... This is the version I've been using for the past couple of days. It flies faster than any other out right now if you ask me.

[sub]Edit: Forgot hyperlink[/sub]


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Faux's latest 21u build is great, but I'm intrigued with soo many options now haha


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Tried 3 different kernels today within 8ish hours...Faux, then Jame Bond and Trinity. They were all super fast, but honestly Jame Bond seemed smoother and opened apps faster, but it could just be a placebo effect from reading the comments


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to get out of it when I made the topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're smarter than I am.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

APeaceOfStrange said:


> PI have the exact same problem. I will flash faux and see if that helps. Out of curiosity, what rom are you running?
> 
> Update: do you have lock screen sound on? I noticed it seemed to be pausing the music to play the sound when I lock the screen. Unchecked that option and I haven't been able to replicate after a few tries.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm running the M1 build of CM10. Lock screen sound really shouldn't cause the issue since mine was acting up just when pushing the power button to turn on the screen. Faux kernel seems great though. No issues yet.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

cheez99 said:


> I'm running the M1 build of CM10. Lock screen sound really shouldn't cause the issue since mine was acting up just when pushing the power button to turn on the screen. Faux kernel seems great though. No issues yet.


Were you running interactiveX? That can cause issues with waking up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

When it comes to just smoothness, faux has always been really fluid IMO. However for a balance of performance/battery I've found trinity to be the best lately. For purely battery life, franco r249 was impressive however it wasn't that smooth.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I was a huge trinity guy until I flashed popcorn yesterday

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, poppin' Popcorn kernel


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lean experimental builds

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> I was a huge trinity guy until I flashed popcorn yesterday
> 
> Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, poppin' Popcorn kernel


Was that last month's version?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, poppin' Popcorn kernel


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Trinity has been my Kernel of choice for the past 6 months. 
I have tried most of the others and have bought the apps to go along with them. But in the end I always go back to what works the best on my phone


----------



## DigiK (Jun 15, 2011)

Smoothest: Franco
Best Battery + Smooth enough: Lean


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

honesty I don't really notice much of a difference between any that I have tried as far as speed goes, some have different features I like, but speed wise they seem the same, and if they don't im never really sure if its the kernel or the placebo. My point being, my nexus with jellybelly and whatever kernel I throw at it always seems to run super smooth and its been almost a year since I bought it and ive loved ever minute of it. With that said, I just use franco out of habbit really, and if I install a new rom which usually has a different kernel I may or may not install franco depening on if I remember to or not.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> I switched back to trinity because of this thread.
> Thanks spaz.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha yea I did the same. It got me curious.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

I didn't see anyone mention Air Kernels. I'm using the r260 weekly and it runs great. Faux for some reason was acting wonky for me like becoming really slow to respond.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Trinity...although I'm giving lean a test drive right now.

Crack Flashed from Recovery


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone know default color multipliers and gamma settings for Faux kernel? I like Trinity for battery/performance but the hate the color. I prefer the colors of Faux over any.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

It blows my mind that people don't like the trinity colors. I can't look at any other kernels' colors for more than 5 minutes without getting annoyed and flashing back.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Diet Kernel or Trinity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

imperivm said:


> It blows my mind that people don't like the trinity colors. I can't look at any other kernels' colors for more than 5 minutes without getting annoyed and flashing back.


Everything is good except the overly bluish hue. To each their own.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Anyone know default color multipliers and gamma settings for Faux kernel? I like Trinity for battery/performance but the hate the color. I prefer the colors of Faux over any.


Faux's are just the stock android colors I'm pretty sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

Trinity, never had any reboots or bugs. Tried out Franco but when playing dead space the sound was glitchy.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't understand the concept of kernel colors. They all look the same to me. Unless I change it myself and go to the extreme I cant really tell.


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Simple question, everything is evolving. I'm constantly switching kernels, but in terms of snappiness I found the new JameBond releases on xda awesome.
> 
> [sub]Edit: I'll edit the poll if I forgot any, sorry devs.[/sub]


Hey Spaz, what governor you running on James bond?

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> I don't understand the concept of kernel colors. They all look the same to me. Unless I change it myself and go to the extreme I cant really tell.


Use stock colors for a day, then go to trinity colors. You'll notice the yellow tint of stock


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nexgeezus said:


> Hey Spaz, what governor you running on James bond?
> 
> Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


Interactive, also had to turn down volume boost because it comes in at 2 by default


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Interactive, also had to turn down volume boost because it comes in at 2 by default


Oh, thanks for the heads up. I run mine on 2, so its probably a little excessive. Lol

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I run Imoseyon lean kernel stable v4.3. I have ran every kernel out there and imoseyon has always been stable and fast. It has never let me down. Never had lockups or reboots. It's just stable and reliable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

James Bond 007 kernel/ Trinity
James Bond current version is the shizzle 10 hours and only lost 28%
Applications open instantly.Rasbean Rom newest one..

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I have ran every kernel out there


So, you've run the 14 that are listed in the poll, and the countless others that are likely available on XDA and not posted here? Doubtful as using all of them for even a day would take so long that it would make the comparison useless anyway.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

imnuts said:


> So, you've run the 14 that are listed in the poll, and the countless others that are likely available on XDA and not posted here? Doubtful as using all of them for even a day would take so long that it would make the comparison useless anyway.


Would it even matter? Most don't understand anything about kernel space past values they can add or subtract from with no understanding. As long there are lots of OP bulletpoints, superlatives, & gimmicks it's a hit instead of noticing what the developer is doing (review source) or where patchsets are originating. Lmao there's even a kernel in this list that doesn't boot but for some reason named feather.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

poontab said:


> Lmao there's even a kernel in this list that doesn't boot but for some reason named feather.


Figured I'd put it in just for kicks hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

All this kernel talk got me thinking and wanting to try out different kernels (usually stick with Lean)... so what's the "proper" way to switch kernels? Just wipe cache and dalvik cache, install kernel, and call it a day? I've seen about 4 different ways that people recommend installing a new kernel...


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Slomies said:


> All this kernel talk got me thinking and wanting to try out different kernels (usually stick with Lean)... so what's the "proper" way to switch kernels? Just wipe cache and dalvik cache, install kernel, and call it a day? I've seen about 4 different ways that people recommend installing a new kernel...


That's all I've ever done.(just wiping cache and dalvik then flash and reboot). Never a problem.

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying out Tiny.


----------



## NiteQwill (Nov 2, 2011)

Lean Kernel and Franco have been good to me. Lean moreso.

Trinity drains my battery at nearly 1% a minute. I do like the performance though, snappy.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Slomies said:


> All this kernel talk got me thinking and wanting to try out different kernels (usually stick with Lean)... so what's the "proper" way to switch kernels? Just wipe cache and dalvik cache, install kernel, and call it a day? I've seen about 4 different ways that people recommend installing a new kernel...


Depends on the specific kernel you're flashing from. Some come in anykernel format, and some use their own ramdisk (franco, fugumod, others I think). If you're coming from an anykernel kernel, then you can just wipe caches (although I've read that even that isn't necessary) and you're good to go. If you're on a kernel with it's own ramdisk, then you would reflash whatever rom you're currently on, then the kernel (so the kernel can grab the rom's ramdisk, assuming it's anykernel format). It seems like most of the kernels around here are anykernel format


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

NiteQwill said:


> Lean Kernel and Franco have been good to me. Lean moreso.
> 
> Trinity drains my battery at nearly 1% a minute. I do like the performance though, snappy.


Wow they're tied at 25 right now haha


----------



## robbymueller (Apr 23, 2012)

Franco

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Have been a huge Trinity fan but at the moment using Tiny Kernel with Trinity colors. Running smooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Shanp (Jun 25, 2011)

Trinity a60 all day every day your Hotness!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Slomies said:


> ... so what's the "proper" way to switch kernels? Just wipe cache and dalvik cache, install kernel, and call it a day? I've seen about 4 different ways that people recommend installing a new kernel...


the "proper" way is debatable. some say you should wipe cache/dalvik, some say you don't have to. I try to see what the dev says. Some tell you what to do, or their app does whatever is needed. If it isn't clearly spelled out by the dev, I wipe cache/dalvik and I haven't had an issue. I'm rollin' with faux's 21m-sr...


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Been using GlaDos after extended stay with Franco, Trinity, Lean and stock.

I am happily using GlasDos now, but that's directly due to the fact that the Affinity ROM is my ROM of choice - and it comes with it. Performance is good, battery life is the best yet. I am so happy with Affinity (after using Bugless Beast and Vicious ROM's - both excellent as well) that I just don't futz with it.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Franco. Great performance. Awesome dynamic interactive governor, Trinity Contrast and omap gamma cooked in. Best kernel ever. My opinion of course


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I finally voted. Smh

sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Wow they're tied at 25 right now haha


They are good,and in the same app so...


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm gonna place a bet that Lean takes the no. 1 spot...


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

I have no experience flashing kernels on the gnex. Is flashing Trinity right over AOKP 2 a nono? I tried it and got endless boot loops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

bitter said:


> I have no experience flashing kernels on the gnex. Is flashing Trinity right over AOKP 2 a nono? I tried it and got endless boot loops.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nope that's fine. Just make sure you flash ROM then gapps then kernel in that order. Jellybean Roms can take some time on initial boot. Just give it some time.


----------



## jwwpua (Jul 17, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> Franco. Great performance. Awesome dynamic interactive governor, Trinity Contrast and omap gamma cooked in. Best kernel ever. My opinion of course


While I've always liked Franco kernel, speed and smoothness took a hit after he implemented the dynamic interactive code. I've spent time comparing his previous ones vs current ones, and the newer ones (I think 25x and up) are slower and stutter more.

I have since switched to leankernel and am blown away by the smoothness and speed. I didn't know what I was missing until trying it again after weeks on Franco. Battery life is great as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Liking the Lean...


----------



## grifforama (Jul 27, 2012)

Trinity alpha 60 is by far the best kernel I have ever used on my nexus. Period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Lean because I hate random reboots. Not always the fastest but almost always stable. His lean jb kernel has been great for me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwwpua (Jul 17, 2012)

zeuswsu said:


> Lean because I hate random reboots. Not always the fastest but almost always stable. His lean jb kernel has been great for me!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just out of curiosity, which kernel have you found to be faster than leankernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

jwwpua said:


> Just out of curiosity, which kernel have you found to be faster than leankernel?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Honestly I've been using lean pretty much exclusively since jb dropped but Trinity was really snappy when I tried it.

I've been using lean on multiple phones for a few years so I'm a bit biased 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishraper (Jan 4, 2012)

Back in CM9, I changed the colors/gamma all that and it made my screen burn in







. I'm afraid to ever change the colors again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Nope that's fine. Just make sure you flash ROM then gapps then kernel in that order. Jellybean Roms can take some time on initial boot. Just give it some time.


But this all needs to be done on a fresh install? I can't just flash it over what I have now?


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

bitter said:


> But this all needs to be done on a fresh install? I can't just flash it over what I have now?


You can install a kernel anytime after the ROM/gapps are installed.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

I always default to Trinity. Great battery life and very smooth.

Currently I am running faux's v021 and have been very impressed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

what do you guys think is the smoothest rom/kernel combo. i love jelly bean but i feel like it could be smoother. best combo i have found with very little stutter is bugless beast with franco. i really like CNA with Franco and all its customization and amazing battery life, its mad smooth but not quite as smooth as bb


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> what do you guys think is the smoothest rom/kernel combo. i love jelly bean but i feel like it could be smoother. best combo i have found with very little stutter is bugless beast with franco. i really like CNA with Franco and all its customization and amazing battery life, its mad smooth but not quite as smooth as bb


Stock and stock.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Trinity A62 is up. 

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## TheRoosevelt (Dec 30, 2011)

I left Franco when Jelly Bean ROMs first began coming out, but I returned a couple days ago and I have to say, the latest nightly plus JBSourcery 2.3 has been both the smoothest and most battery efficient combination I've ever used.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Faux runs the best for me on JB. On ICS it was ogdobber's jame bond kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

nhat said:


> Stock and stock.


Honestly I have to agree. I have flashed almost every kernel available for the CDMA GNex and I honestly think Google got it right this time around. I'm running stock rooted with the HotSpot hack and it runs like a champ.


----------



## 52brandon (Jul 27, 2012)

franco. UV way lower than default. Still runs smooth and saves the shit outta the battery


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

52brandon said:


> franco. UV way lower than default. Still runs smooth and saves the shit outta the battery


which version are you running? And how low are you undervolting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

Can someone please post the newest franco and lean? I'm having a hard time finding them.

Thank you.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-jb-430-81912/

Lean kernel thread

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19118-kernelgpl5-jun-milestone-4nightly-175-francokernel-4034/

Franco thread

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you TROLL. Typically, what is the reboot time for these?


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

For the first time I had ZERO issues installing a kernal on my GNex. Running lean now!


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

bitter said:


> Thank you TROLL. Typically, what is the reboot time for these?


With jelly bean, boot times have been longer than on ICS. Sometimes as long as 10 minutes. When I swap batteries, I have longer boot times than just doing a restart.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> With jelly bean, boot times have been longer than on ICS. Sometimes as long as 10 minutes. When I swap batteries, I have longer boot times than just doing a restart.
> 
> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


flash the jb bootloader...it comes with the Verizon download so it's safe, but you can search the forums and download it and flash it yourself...my boot times are pretty quick with it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> flash the jb bootloader...it comes with the Verizon download so it's safe, but you can search the forums and download it and flash it yourself...my boot times are pretty quick with it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I got jb boot loader already. My boot times are usually around 30 seconds for restart & 1 minute or so for a battery swap. Others have reported real long boot times.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> Yeah, I got jb boot loader already. My boot times are usually around 30 seconds for restart & 1 minute or so for a battery swap. Others have reported real long boot times.
> 
> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


hmm not sure, I've run a ton of jb roms and kernels like most, my boot times are pretty good... I'd say start all over if it's really bad... Return to stock everything and re-root and re flash things clean...should only take about 20-30 minutes to do so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> hmm not sure, I've run a ton of jb roms and kernels like most, my boot times are pretty good... I'd say start all over if it's really bad... Return to stock everything and re-root and re flash things clean...should only take about 20-30 minutes to do so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nah, I'm good. I was just answering bitter's questions.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

Franco all the way. Smooth and long battery life!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

g35james said:


> Franco all the way. Smooth and long battery life!
> View attachment 32734
> View attachment 32735


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

What's your screen on time and CPU settings?


----------



## windhorser (Aug 14, 2012)

They all seem fast enough, and it's even hard to say what's smoother. What I know for sure, on both Jelly Belly and BB, is that with Lean I have the most deep sleep and less time awake with screen off as measured by Better Battery Stats. And after a couple of weeks on BB with LK I stopped carrying an extra battery in my pocket. So, Lean. 
.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

007 kernel. I suggest trying it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, enough time has passed...Lean is the official winner. Lean "Kernel Runs Smoothest on Your Phone." Guess I'll take that pot I won and moseyon over and make a donation...


----------



## krasnoff (Feb 3, 2012)

glados & lean


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> What's your screen on time and CPU settings?


Franco power mod Balanced. 
Using 3800 extended battery from ebay $20


----------



## howardbamber (Sep 21, 2012)

I love hydocore. You can o/c plus works across all Roms. Using with Criskelo & stable
With O/C to 1-6 gig

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If spaz wasn't so known/hot this thread would have been ended on page one with a "fuck you, there are so many of these threads."....just saying....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

BeforeI get flamed.....

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16038-whats-your-favorite-rom-and-kernel/page__hl__%2Bfavorite+%2Bkernelhttp://rootzwiki.com/topic/30310-whats-a-good-kernel-to-flash/page__st__10__p__823907__hl__+favorite%20+kernel#entry823907

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28052-favorite-lean-kernel/page__hl__%2Bfavorite+%2Bkernel

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26284-is-there-a-way-to-tell-if-a-kernel-is-givjng-you-better-battery-life/page__p__703909__hl__+favorite%20+kernel#entry703909

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22577-custom-kernel-on-the-galaxy-nexus-questions/page__p__610018__hl__+favorite%20+kernel#entry610018

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17492-your-favorite-romkernel-for-battery/page__hl__%2Bfavorite+%2Bkernel

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16005-questionkernel-what-is-your-personal-favourite-kernel-for-the-gnex/page__st__10__p__411064__hl__+favorite%20+kernel#entry411064


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Lean is still no. 1


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

She still gets a pass in my book.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

I know what you mean, that's exactly how I feel about francos...


----------



## daxh (Aug 18, 2012)

Trinity, faux, franco, lean. In that order. Imo, nothing compares to trinity 35 in terms or color, speed, battery, and stability. YMMV.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think I've ever run a kernel that wasn't smooth on this device. For me they all have crap battery life as my device blows through battery no matter what I do.


----------



## Mechashiva (Apr 4, 2012)

Great thread, I had never heard of Trinity before, but wasn't happy with Franco's performance. Installed Trinity this morning and it runs like a dream.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there a link to the cm10 kernel, or can I just fastboot flash the boot.img from any cm10 nightly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Is there a link to the cm10 kernel, or can I just fastboot flash the boot.img from any cm10 nightly?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't see why that shouldn't work. Worth a try (after a backup of course  )


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Barf said:


> She still gets a pass in my book.
> 
> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


I was just about to make the same comments lmfao!!!!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I recommend 007 kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> I recommend 007 kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


make an argument for it! Explain why we should change to 007! I'm currently on lean but have tried most of these... Never did 007 yet tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

Have franco kernel version 276. Latest nigthly is super smooth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> make an argument for it! Explain why we should change to 007! I'm currently on lean but have tried most of these... Never did 007 yet tho
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


One of the best battery saving kernels I've used and still very slick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Apparently EVERY kernel mentioned is the smoothest. I shall use them all at once! Thanks all!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> Apparently EVERY kernel mentioned is the smoothest. I shall use them all at once! Thanks all!


 Laughing to the out loud!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Barf said:


> Apparently EVERY kernel mentioned is the smoothest. I shall use them all at once! Thanks all!


Might as well use all the kernel apps at the same time too.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I think this thread has shown that this is a fantastic phone with fantastic roms that all (or most) kernels just run very smooth on it.
I also think that many people stick with the first kernel that they're happy with instead of trying/comparing others.

I personally haven't had a bad experience with any kernel that I have tried on this phone. They have all been great.


----------



## ItzCrooK2UxD (Oct 3, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Simple question, everything is evolving. I'm constantly switching kernels, but in terms of snappiness I found the new JameBond releases on xda awesome.
> 
> [sub]Edit: I'll edit the poll if I forgot any, sorry devs.[/sub]


AnThraX...once you run AnThraX there is no other kernel


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Where do you find the anthrax kernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ItzCrooK2UxD (Oct 3, 2012)

ecsnead69 said:


> Where do you find the anthrax kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


anthrax-kernels.us It is an HTC Kernel but it rocks, I didn't see that I was in a Nexus forum sorry, I was Googling something and this thread came up


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

ok where is this trinity kernel everyone speaks so highly of?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

j2b2 said:


> ok where is this trinity kernel everyone speaks so highly of?


Where all the others are. In the development section for your phone (gsm or CDMA). Its the only one that says [DER KERNEL] instead of [KERNEL].


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah that DER threw me off lol I flipped through 13 pages


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a gpu speed?


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

j2b2 said:


> Can anyone recommend a gpu speed?


307/384 for best battery life.512 if you do gaming/intensive programs at the cost of battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

